
These Zen Buddhist Koans Will Open Your Mind - dorianm
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/zen-buddhism-koan_us_563251dce4b0631799115f3c
======
jdiscar
If you haven't seen hacker koans, they're fun to read through. Sure they're
largely parody, but some of the popular ones feel like proper koans.

